# question about tank



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i have seen a tank online and the person has trimmed the top inner moulding on half the tank . has anyone ever used a tank like this would u consider it 
its a 65 gallon tank so im kinda sketchy on it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

there wouldn't be any thing structural about that trim, if that's your concern


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

so u dont think that would cause it to bow or leak at some time the tank would be upstairs in a spare bedroom thats why i am hesitating ,i also notice it does not have a center brace 
thanks kevin for the speedy response 
tom


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

My 65 is older and also doesn't have a center brace. I think with these older tanks, the brace is more for show than anything, as the glass is much thicker, and the tanks are constructed a little differently. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Antoine Doinel said:


> My 65 is older and also doesn't have a center brace. I think with these older tanks, the brace is more for show than anything, as the glass is much thicker, and the tanks are constructed a little differently. I wouldn't worry about it.


+1



tom g said:


> so u dont think that would cause it to bow or leak at some time the tank would be upstairs in a spare bedroom thats why i am hesitating ,i also notice it does not have a center brace
> thanks kevin for the speedy response
> tom


I would just make sure that I siliconed the bottom inside edge of the plastic trim so that if water splashed up a bit on the inside, it would not drip down the outside. But that's on any tank.


----------

